# Need advice on Xtant repair



## LDiablo (Jun 7, 2010)

I have an Xtant 3300c that was playing fine for the first 5 minutes of reinstalling it after sitting for at least 6 years. I turned it off, then back on and heard a loud pop, then saw a little smoke. Looked it over and saw these had self-destructed:









Where is a good, reliable place that I can send it for repair? I was going to try Norman's Electronics here in Georgia, but since they'll be closed until Monday I figured I'd ask here first.


----------



## dhershberger (Apr 2, 2010)

I had a couple of old xtants with blown output sections and emailed xtant directly about repair but they never got back to me. I would like to know if you find a decent place for repair.


----------



## LDiablo (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, this one did the same thing a long time ago, although with actual playing time considered it hasn't been that long ago. I dropped it off at my local Xtant dealer back then, and I would assume they sent it in to them for the repair work (at least that's what they told me they did.) All I know is that I got it back a few weeks later and it played fine. I think it was in the car for another 6-8 months, then I pulled it out when I sold the car. Since then, it has been sitting in a cabinet in the garage up until this week, and today was the first time it had been hooked up since that time. 

If I don't get any good leads over the weekend I'll give Norman's a shot at it. I've had a couple of things repaired there and they did a good job on most of them, but they did drop the ball on me once, so I had to drive all the way back down there for them to make it right.


----------



## LDiablo (Jun 7, 2010)

Just ran across these guys in Google:
Just Repairs -- Audio Car Amplifier Orion Soundstream Xtant HiFonics & Many More Amp Repair

Anyone ever heard of or used them? Checked for complaints on them and the BBB only listed 2 complaints that had been resolved.


----------



## LDiablo (Jun 7, 2010)

Well I went ahead and sent them an RFQ for the repair. I know the BBB doesn't tell the whole story, but they seem to be on the up & up otherwise. 
Spectronix - Audio-Visual Equipment-Service & Repair - Better Business Bureau

I guess I'll be the guinea pig and I'll report back how they do for me.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Hmmm I have an Xtant that wont turn on anymore either after like 30 minutes of playtime, I am curious to see how that comapny does for you and then maybe I will send them my amp


----------



## LDiablo (Jun 7, 2010)

Well so much for those guys. They told me they are backed up and it's a 5-7 week turnaround on amps. When he asked what brand it was he told me that they no longer work on Xtant amps. 

Looks like I may try Norman's, but I'm really starting to second guess my decision to use this freakin' thing. It's done it before, so I don't want to keep putting money into it just to have it happen over and over again, warranty or not. I may just shop around to find a comparable amp to replace it instead and smash this POS with a sledge


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

you could always try ZED. or maybe DBr. i dealt with a guy that runs DaveDS50 a while back and had a really good experience with him.


----------



## LDiablo (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, but I've already sent a payment to BassAddictJ for a PPI PC450 to go along with my PC250. I'll just have to rework my trim panel to fit the new (to me) amps. I just don't feel comfortable spending the money on the Xtant again, at least not right now.


----------

